
Top 10 Kubernetes Tips and Tricks - aberoham
https://hackernoon.com/top-10-kubernetes-tips-and-tricks-27528c2d0222
======
aberoham
This is a really great list and hits on all of the major usage quirks I've
seen at large co's as their ops and development teams start to adopt
Kubernetes.

I wonder about point number five, giving out kubectl access, even when an end-
user is limited to a specific namespace. Kelsey Hightower once came and gave
an in-person overview of Kubernetes and he was adamant, back in mid-2016, that
the vast majority of Kubenetes API consumption would be abstracted from
cluster consumers. (This was early days of tools like helm.)

I'm super curious to hear what others are doing. Has kubectl escaped to the
wild? How are ops people dealing with that, especially the implications of
`kubectl exec` and `kubectl portfw` direct to production from developer
workstations?

